# High protein vs High calcium diet for puppy



## opti2k4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,

my girl is 4 months and 2 weeks old and i am feeding her with K9 Growth formula (recommended by the breeder but i think inexperienced one since she had only one breed). 

I recently discovered Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and found out that K9 is junk and wanted to switch the food to Orijen Adult or TOTW Solmon (want to go with slow growth). I read loads of posts about those 2 foods, Orijen is great with all super ingrediants but the only problem is high protein which can be nagative on kidneys if i don't walk the dog very often, on the other side TOTW food has more Calcium/phosphorus which is bad for the hips, jaws, bones but less protein and i do want my dog to have HD-A hips since parents come with good gene tree.

I can not decide between those two, can anyone help?


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

The myth that high protein has negative effects on kidneys has been disproven; dogs handle just fine and excrete any unused protein. I can post a link to a study if you want. I personally only recommend lower protein foods for dogs with existing kidney problems. 

I'm pretty sure Taste of the Wild's Sierra Mountain has low enough calcium/phosphorous for a large breed puppy. Not sure about the other formulas. You want to stick with lower ca/ph for growing large breeds. 

Personally, I'd go with Orijen Adult or Orijen LBP (either one is fine). Orijen has a higher meat content, is independently manufactured, and uses many high quality local ingredients. Both Orijen & Evo are part of my rotation, although the latter wouldn't be suitable for your Golden at this stage.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Launi said:


> The myth that high protein has negative effects on kidneys has been disproven; dogs handle just fine and excrete any unused protein. I can post a link to a study if you want. I personally only recommend lower protein foods for dogs with existing kidney problems.


And you are wise to do so. You're right that high protein is fine for normally functioning kidneys, but if a mammal has compromised kidney function, high protein can make it worse.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There is also no specific connection between high protein and growth problems, but there are connections between high calories and growth problems, and there are certainly connections between high calcium/phosphorus and growth problems.


----------



## opti2k4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you post that research results? 

Btw transition from grain food to no grain is cold (i just put only no grain food in front of dog) or i mix the food for week/two?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is all about balance.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

opti2k4 said:


> Can you post that research results?
> 
> Btw transition from grain food to no grain is cold (i just put only no grain food in front of dog) or i mix the food for week/two?


I'm not sure which research you're asking for, but I posted some good stuff on LBP foods and calcium/phosphorus ratios last year in this thread:


As far as the kidney stuff goes, I don't think I've ever written a post that collects the info, and I'm too lazy to do that research right now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a study from a guy at the Univ of PA about protein restriction and kidney issues. 

http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/support-files/bovee_protein_renal.pdf


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple of other articles on the kidney/protein subject.

From Purina: http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/support-files/purina_research_report.pdf

From a canine nutritionist ( yes, a DVM) http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/support-files/dietaryproteinkidney_schnckdvmphd.pdf


----------



## opti2k4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thx for the links!

Today i bought Orijen LBP, but there is no dosage on the back . I was feeding 120g of K-9 3x per day and now since this food is richer i guess i have to lower the amount of food per meal?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

there should be feeding guidelines on the bag..you will feed much less though.


----------



## opti2k4 (Jun 20, 2011)

From Orijen its 360-450g (3 cups) i guess it's per day, so it's 120g per meal, about the same as i am feeding it now with K9.

I think i'll give the dog even lower since food is richer and from when i am touching the ribs of the dogs it looks to me it's little fat.


----------

